# Who is the forum member or members that does sprinkler repairs etc



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a client that needs some work done and is looking for an estimate. Give me a call or pm 850-529-1335


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Mead Nobles, he is 97Bandit on here. Phone number is 850-619-7719.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Believe Mead is now in the restaurant biz..


----------

